# Tender tummy??



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi all

Have got a rather tender tummy at the mo.   I know its obviousely coz of the follicles growing but have noticed it hurts more round the ovaries when i go for a wee. Is this normall?? 

Thanks girls


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Alexia

I too had this,Just make sure your keep up with your water in take hun.

Love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I had it too...so don't worry as Kelly says keep your water consumption up.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Alexia, 

I too had this when i cycled, i think its cos the ovaries are pushed back by a full bladder so when its emptied they move and as there is more than one follicle as in a normal cycle they can feel quite tender. try to visit the loo more often so that your bladder doesnt get too full, this may help with the discomfort. But remember to keep up your fluid intake

Kay


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls feel better knowing that!!     Will just keep on drinking the water!!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Alexia

It's hardly surprising you have a tender tum - your ovaries will have gone from the size of walnuts to the size of small grapefruits!  Also the ovaries aren't static in the abdomen and move around so as Kay has said they may have just found themselves a position which is very close to your bladder. It'll all be a bit cramped in there at the mo! 

Lou
X


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Lou,
Its amazing when u really think about it isnt it!!!  
Hmmmm......floating grapefruits.....   
Definately swelling every day....i look half pg already!!!
xx


----------

